# 아드님이 자랑스러우시겠어요



## Hyperpolyglot

I have a Korean dictionary with example sentences and they have this sentence:
아드님이 자랑스러우시겠어요
and they translate to English as "You must be proud of your son."
I then use papago translator to check it, it says "Your son must be proud."
Did the dictionary translated it badly? I kind of figure it out because they use subject marking particle for the son and that's why the only possible meaning is the son feeling proud, not the parent feeling proud of his/her son, so I tried the object mark marking particle 아드님을 자랑스러우시겠어요, then papago gave me "You must be proud of your son." Did the dictionary made a mistake?


----------



## Curiosity777

'아드님이 자랑스러우시겠어요' means that "You must be proud of your son." Not "Your son must be proud."

'아드님이 자랑스러워하시겠어요.' means that "Your son must be proud." Not "You must be proud of your son."


----------



## freshpoem

(당신은) 아드님이 자랑스러우시겠어요. 

The implied subject in the sentence is '당신은 (You)'.
The phrase '아드님이' looks as if it were used as a 'subject', 
but it acts as an 'object' of the sentence. 
In Korean, the omission of a subject such as 'I' or 'You' is common.

(당신은) 학교가 마음에 드시죠?


----------



## Sweetboat

I agree with Oiler and freshpoem.

The dictionary is right.

아드님을 자랑스러우시겠어요. is not grammatically correct.

Additionally,
아드님을 자랑스러워하시겠어요 can also mean "(You) must be proud of your son."

but maybe 아드님이 자랑스러우시겠어요 sounds a little more natural.


----------

